# زبان های اسکریپتی > PHP > CakePHP > سوال: حفظ مقادیر فرم با SESSION

## only45

سلام و خسته نباشید
من یه وب سایت با PHP  نوشتم
تو قسمت اعتبار سنجی فرم ثبت نامم وقتی کاربر یه فیلد رو خالی بذاره و روی SUBMIT  کلیک کنه همه فیلد ها  مجددا خالی میشن
و حالا با SESSION  سعی میکنم که نگه دارم ولی نمیشه میشه لطفا کمکم کنید-
و در زمان اجرای اولیه این NOTIC  رو هم دارم

Notice: Undefined index: msg in C:\xampp\htdocs\shop\include\config.php on line 2
 از راهنمایی های شما بسیار تشکر

این هم کد هام
://uploadboys.com/b727a72acd8f8ab3/shop.rar

----------


## ghasemweb

> سلام و خسته نباشید
> من یه وب سایت با PHP  نوشتم
> تو قسمت اعتبار سنجی فرم ثبت نامم وقتی کاربر یه فیلد رو خالی بذاره و روی SUBMIT  کلیک کنه همه فیلد ها  مجددا خالی میشن
> و حالا با SESSION  سعی میکنم که نگه دارم ولی نمیشه میشه لطفا کمکم کنید-
> و در زمان اجرای اولیه این NOTIC  رو هم دارم
> 
> Notice: Undefined index: msg in C:\xampp\htdocs\shop\include\config.php on line 2
>  از راهنمایی های شما بسیار تشکر
> 
> ...


مشکلت حل شد؟

----------

